# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Found cable is sub main for Unit 5

## CindyC

Hi everyone,  
The conduit was find on top in the carpark since a new owner had a major renovation without approval by OC. However, the new owners denied of installation of conduit.  Further,  the pervious committee member and other owner are sure never seen the conduit. So we had requested Strata Manager to issue work orders for an inspection. We had totally two inspection on this issue. According to the latest technician inspection report where stated the  cable is sub main for Unit 5, cable repair  is very dangerous and was damaged from unit 3 renovations. Unable to determine how the join was installed due to it being inaccessible under concrete. So, the technician had suggested removal of the render that able to inspect the wiring.  
I want to have more clarification about following
* what does it means of ... cable is sub main for unit 5
* if removal of the render, the wiring can be identify goes where and tell us a lot about its specific purpose with the installation/connection from unit 3
* the wiring is possible to disconnect the power before installation of 2 boxes with proper conduit to make it safe  
Very appreciate for your response

----------

